# Anyone else hate math?



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

It's official I am mathematically retarded. I just dropped Calculus for the second time now. This is so stupid they require me to take Calculus for my Major when there is no way I would ever need or require it for any job in my field much less I would never use it for anything else the rest of my life.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

What is your major?

Just to state the obvious that's made people bored of my posts: Calc helps you get through physics, engineering, chemistry, biochem, comp sci, others.

PM me if you need calc help. I took calculus when I was 12 years old and was a college math and sci tutor.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

My major is Information Technology. I initially started out in Computer Science but switched to IT to avoid the math. I already signed up for next semester for Calculus for Applications which is supposed to be an easier Calculus than what I was in. This is the last math class I am required to take.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

anxiousguy said:


> My major is Information Technology. I initially started out in Computer Science but switched to IT to avoid the math. I already signed up for next semester for Calculus for Applications which is supposed to be an easier Calculus than what I was in. This is the last math class I am required to take.


I'd rather switch from Computer Science to IT as well. Calculus really sucks


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Math can get intimidating when you're trying to do things you don't really understand, but once you go through the material and make sure you understand all of the ideas involved you see that it's not so bad.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Math has never been one of my strong or favorite subjects.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Calculus is important. You might even say it's _integral_...:lol


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, but I love math (and physics). Calculus is very difficult if you do not have a good teacher, but the concepts are not that complex once you actually understand what's going on.



0lly said:


> Calculus is important. You might even say it's _integral_...:lol


You just blew my mind.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like certain types of math. Geometry for instance which has acutal value in the real world. Algebra and useless garbage like that could bugger off for all I care though.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that I think about it, not really. I was gonna say "YES," but I guess that wouldn't be true.

I don't exactly hate math. I hate math class. And the fact that calculus and I don't get along... honestly, calculus is killing me slowly. But I'd say it's the most useful math I've ever learnt/am learning... opens doors to quite a few possibilities. And I love that about it.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

My favourite subject.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I am average in math and I have to take a lot of upper level math classes. It is very intimidating. But I dont hate math. I really just want to understand the concepts better.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I actually like math when i was in high school i could calculate problems so quick i would answer too much and to fast i remember looking at my peers faces and they look at me with disgust and or hate then anxiety kicked in and i never again raised my hand for the entire year...i later dropped out.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I enjoy math, it just gets tedious at times. Sometimes I don't understand what my teacher is talking about so I read about it. Calculus is some other world, but an interesting one at that.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Ohhh I love math... but I am terrible at it! Since I am so bad, it tends to make me anxious and self-loathing. Math is so damn useful and it's interesting how often it is seen in nature. It's one of those things, that, if you don't get a knack for it early on, it's difficult to build upon. I think admitting that it's frustrating is fine, just power through it. Maybe take it with a lighter school load in conjunction with a tutor.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a 66 on a test in my topics in math class. It was on some probability and odds stuff. Sort of a little technical. Though, the good thing about this class is I can get this test dropped later on so it's all good I guess. I have made a 78+92+66 on the last three tests so far. I sort of have a 99 on the online hw assignments and and a 100 I think on the three assingments. So my grade is alright I think.


----------



## telepathic (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate trigonometry and calculus. When it came to taking these courses, I did miserably. Got a D+ in Trig and had to drop calc because of too many accumulations of F's. Too be honest, I found the material a bit complicated and was really lazy when it came to do the work. I am going to retake them again and this time, do much better. When there are formulas all over the place, it can throw some people off in which case happened to me lol...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Calculus 2 really kicked my *** this semester. I just can't/won't put in the time for it. The few times I actually did study it, I was just so out of the loop and frustrated with myself I seriously wanted to flip the table I was studying at over. Every second of studying that was just filled with rage.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

0lly said:


> Calculus is important. You might even say it's _integral_...:lol


Bahaha.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Calculus? S***, I failed Algebra 1 like 3 times. |:


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

DESPISE it. I'm terrible at it. I fu*k*n hate it.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

But math just wants to be friends


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

Math is THE WORST. I've never done well in it, equations and all that basically look like a foreign language to me. I did well in all of my other classes, math was the only pain in my tushy. I'm starting college soon and I did so low on the math portion of my SAT that I have to take remedial math, ugh.


----------

